# Gloves with palm padding



## myke2241 (Aug 11, 2009)

I ride a completely ridge 29er in socal and i am in the market for some gloves with a little bit of padding. i am looking for non-mainstream brands so no Specialized, Fox, TL.... etc. anyone have any recommendation?


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

So no use suggesting Specialized BG Sport gloves then.
I use ESI Chunky grips and Thor MX gloves with no padding or velcro closure on my 26" rigid.


----------



## Ta87 (Sep 16, 2014)

I don't know of any aside from the proven 'mainstream' brands. Check Amazon? You'd probably get a lot of random no-names there. 

Are there any brands you're thinking of in particular? I ride w/ Giro's which has padded palms.


----------



## myke2241 (Aug 11, 2009)

well there are a number of non mainstream brands. i have a few pairs of the Jett Combat gloves which are awesome but they are at th. its just too bad Jett decided to turn into a design firm only. so they design for the likes of Yeti. 

besides that you have 100%, Giro, One, Royal, Raceface, Dekine, 611... there are tons of other brands besides Specialized, Fox, TL and PI.


----------



## T-Rob (Jul 17, 2014)

myke2241 said:


> well there are a number of non mainstream brands. i have a few pairs of the Jett Combat gloves which are awesome but they are at th. its just too bad Jett decided to turn into a design firm only. so they design for the likes of Yeti.
> 
> besides that you have 100%, Giro, One, Royal, Raceface, Dekine, 611... there are tons of other brands besides Specialized, Fox, TL and PI.


Not sure why you don't want any mainstream brands. But at this point I would say Raceface and 611 are both entering mainstream status as well.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

I have not tried them but maybe take a look at Demarchi...finger less only is deal breaker for me but maybe not you.

The best padded gloves I have had were Specialized.


----------



## Joss002 (Sep 22, 2014)

Take a look at Planet X,I've not tried any of them yet but they have some great deals and for the price might be worth a try!,I'm looking at some new winter gloves from them here in the UK.This link is for their USA store....

Gloves | Planet X USA


----------



## myke2241 (Aug 11, 2009)

T-Rob said:


> Not sure why you don't want any mainstream brands. But at this point I would say Raceface and 611 are both entering mainstream status as well.


i really wouldn't consider Raceface mainstream yet as it is still pretty difficult to find them stocked at LBS.

Why don't i want mainstream gloves? well i have own the likes of Fox, TL and Specialized in the past. All of which lasted a long time but Jett combat gloves blew all the previously gloves i had owned away in fit and comfort! besides that i would like to support smaller companies that make better product where possible.

It is interesting that you ask the question of why i would like to avoid mainstream brands. i find that most people only consider the options they see at their LBS. I am currently on a road trip and have stopped at a few different shops on the way to our destination. pretty much every shop sold PI or specialized gloves solely.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Get something that's been proven to work OR you can do more work and get something that only might work? I don't get it.


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

Pearl Izumi's are fantastic, but so are the Specialized BG. I don't find either of them to be over branded anymore...


----------



## myke2241 (Aug 11, 2009)

noapathy said:


> Get something that's been proven to work OR you can do more work and get something that only might work? I don't get it.


Proven for what?

I don't think the statement makes any sense because what works for one application doesn't necessarily work for another. or what works for me might not work for you. thus is why i am looking for recommendations within the context of the first post in the thread ill weigh those and decide.


----------



## myke2241 (Aug 11, 2009)

-Todd- said:


> Pearl Izumi's are fantastic, but so are the Specialized BG. I don't find either of them to be over branded anymore...


May i ask the last time you tried something else?


----------



## T-Rob (Jul 17, 2014)

myke2241 said:


> i really wouldn't consider Raceface mainstream yet as it is still pretty difficult to find them stocked at LBS.
> 
> Why don't i want mainstream gloves? well i have own the likes of Fox, TL and Specialized in the past. All of which lasted a long time but Jett combat gloves blew all the previously gloves i had owned away in fit and comfort! besides that i would like to support smaller companies that make better product where possible.
> 
> It is interesting that you ask the question of why i would like to avoid mainstream brands. i find that most people only consider the options they see at their LBS. I am currently on a road trip and have stopped at a few different shops on the way to our destination. pretty much every shop sold PI or specialized gloves solely.


I buy from the LBS when they have stuff I want, but otherwise I get stuff on websites like Performance Bicycle or Amazon or wherever has the best deal, based on product reviews.


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

myke2241 said:


> May i ask the last time you tried something else?


Have a set of Jet Blacks, no padding. Have a set of Race Face, no padding. Settled on PI and Spec BG's.


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

Endura full montys. (Less) mainstream brand, good durability, well ventilated, good palm padding.


----------



## myke2241 (Aug 11, 2009)

-Todd- said:


> Have a set of Jet Blacks, no padding. Have a set of Race Face, no padding. Settled on PI and Spec BG's.


Jet Blacks? which gloves are you referring to?


----------



## myke2241 (Aug 11, 2009)

rpearce1475 said:


> Endura full montys. (Less) mainstream brand, good durability, well ventilated, good palm padding.


i was looking at Endura selection of gloves a couple of weeks ago. Endura usually goes above and beyond what one would expect. The monty looks like a good all day option!


----------



## Aimant (Apr 16, 2013)

Giro Remedy X white - good quality, padding + protection


----------



## Ta87 (Sep 16, 2014)

I buy whatever it is that fits best and has held up for me. I usually go Alpinestars whenever because I know the Euro-cut fits me best and I know their products, albeit from the motorcycle/track world, but A*s no less. That said, I have a pair of Bontragers, a pair of Giros, and two pairs of A*s and through eating **** and trailside maintenance and just dicking around, not a stitch has come loose.

I never really cared for brands unless it's for warranty issues. I have those Chinese made padded shorts from Amazon as well. Feels just like the ones I have from Fox, but cost me $14. 

Good luck and let us know what you find. I'm always looking for good-value products so I'm interested to see what you find.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

edit: nevermind - they are officially discontinued

PERFORMANCE Product Reviews and Ratings - Summer Cycling Gloves - Performance Gel Mountain Glove from Performance Bike

I have been wearing these for at least 8 yrs. Maybe 3 pairs. I ride rigid 90% of the time. For some reason they are not available right now, but they have 3mm gel padding and for me it is in the perfect location on the palm. The blue ones look dorky, but I have all black right now. Maybe if you bother them they will bring out some more. They are a little warm, but they breathe and have durable grip. I have used them for trail work and riding and they hold up pretty well, even through the laundry.

-F


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

I am also looking for a full-finger glove with padded palms. I was going to start a thread about his but I saw this one already underway so I thought I would join it.

I currently ride with Giro Remedy gloves that are several years old. They have no padding in the palm. I ride with drop bars on my mountain bike (Origin 8 Gary II). 

I just changed the bar tape out from Profile gel cork to old-school style Newbaums cloth tape. I made this change after analyzing why my hands hurt when riding on longer or more technical rides. I discovered I was gripping the bars too tight due to the cushioning effect of the gel cork. The cloth tape gave me better trail feedback at the handlebar.

I would like to find gloves that have some padding in the palm to replace the shock and vibration dampening I gave up when I ditched the gel cork tape. I think having a little bit of padding at the contact point of the heel, or outer lower edge, of my palm, would work well. Instead of having the dampening all the way around the bar via bar tape, which is overkill, I would have it only at the contact point of the edge of my palm with a glove pad and have no padding at the fingers so I have the best grip.

Aimant suggested the Giro Remedy X...I have also viewed the Giro Xen...anyone with experience with those? Any other brand? They can be mainstream or boutique...whatever.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

Fox Reflex Gel full finger gloves have served me well for the past 2 years. Gel padding on the palms and some of the fingers, yet still low profile.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

myke2241 said:


> Proven for what?
> 
> I don't think the statement makes any sense because what works for one application doesn't necessarily work for another. or what works for me might not work for you. thus is why i am looking for recommendations within the context of the first post in the thread ill weigh those and decide.


Just go in and try stuff on (and test it by gripping a bar in the store). Look at the brand later. Gloves are hard to fit well (at least for me) even within a brand. I have a pair of Bontragers and Pearl Izumi that I like, but I didn't buy them based on anything but feel. Lots of them within both those brands didn't feel as good. Just sayin' don't discount based on brands that have a good rep (proven based on quality, which PI and Bontrager are IMHO).


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

I ordered some Giro Xen gloves...we will see how they do.


----------



## ScottieM8 (Apr 3, 2015)

I recently bought a pair of Mechanix Impact gloves on Amazon. Know a few guys that moto and like them. Just got them in and they have the XRD padding on the palms. I believe it's the same material as what G-forms uses. Also the gloves have good knuckle protection which is a bonus for me since I'm always whacking trees. They run around $25 shipped and Amazon is having Prime Day on July 15 so if they are go for cheaper, I'll get another pair then.


----------



## Northstar01 (May 24, 2014)

matadorCE said:


> Fox Reflex Gel full finger gloves have served me well for the past 2 years. Gel padding on the palms and some of the fingers, yet still low profile.


How are these gloves for the Summer? Are they light and have good ventilation?


----------



## Joss002 (Sep 22, 2014)

Northstar01 said:


> How are these gloves for the Summer? Are they light and have good ventilation?


I have these gloves,they are great for summer,when I first looked at them I thought they may be too light compared to my old Fox Sidewinders that had the rubber armor on the fingers but I wanted some with a bit of padding so I bought them and love them now.

The back of the glove feels like a tough lycra (blue area) but not as stretchy,top of fingertips are mesh as are the sides of the fingers,the thumb is a large suede wipe which I really like.

The palm and fingers have small holes,the gel padding is just right,not too thick and bulky so you loose all feeling through the grips.

These gloves breathe great and I've have a few falls and they are showing no signs of damage.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

These were made for summer, the back of the hand is mostly mesh.


----------



## Northstar01 (May 24, 2014)

Awesome! Thanks for the feedback ^_^


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

I've used Dakine gloves for a few years now, they have different models with different padding and protection.

I hate velcro straps and like that mine don't have them.


----------

